# DIY Spoons for steelhead



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Decided with steelhead season knocking on the door and the wife at work I would make up some spoons that I drift under a float or can use with a fly rod.
Started with a 16oz mountain dew bottle, drew spoon shaped pattern on the neck portion.







Use a small razor knife to cut them out. Then take fine grit sandpaper to shape and rough the surface on both sides for epoxy to hold.







Used a #2 arberdeen hook, take fly lead wire and tie it to the hook.







Next mix up 5 minute epoxy and epoxy the hook to the underside of the spoon you cut out.







Once set you can mix up more epoxy and brush it onto the underside, take silver fine glitter and sprinkle on. Brush the top side with epoxy and sprinkle on your choice color of fine glitter. Let dry completely and shake off excess glitter.













These produce a nice side to side flutter when drifted under a float and will spin with a faster retrieve so I suggest placing a swivel on them. You can make these smaller or larger as long as you fit pattern on the cupped plastic from the bottle.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I do this similar style with wiilow-leaf spinner blases of various sizes and variou hook sizes. I solder the blades to the under side of the blades, effectively making ."spoons". The gold aberdeen hooks accept/flow the solder very well! The solder, if evenly distributed on the concave syrface of the blade adds enough weight to get the lure to "flutter" downward when cast(under a bobber or on a flyrod(smaller suzes!) if slowly retrieved, they continue the wobble action. Tip if using wiilow blades, let the eyelet of the hook pertrude just outside the front end of the blade. Tying line directly to the spoon eyelet will soon cut the line since it has sharp edges. A "tiny" clip could be used to tie to.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Show me your first conquest with those, Kid. --Tim


----------

